# Nintendo Europe website up and running: convert star points in Wii points



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 7, 2007)

http://www.nintendo.co.uk/

The big change, other than the design, is you can now convert the points you get in games (you know those scratch card things) for Wii points to spend on the VC or anything else that they're selling. 

The lame side is the ratio is 4:1 which is pretty high considering for a £30-40 game you only get 250 points which means spending £120 just to get 500 points...but hey ho if you've been keeping those scratch cards or converting them via the old site (the points carry over) you might have a couple of thousand saved by now which is worth a game on the VC or something...


----------

